# undescended testicles



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all. I have been informed that Willy has undescended testicles, or at least one undescended testicle. She said she thought she could feel one, but was a bit undecided. lol It seems Willy is bound and determined to put us through the wringer and make us work and pay pay pay lol.

He is 4 months now and she said they should have come down by now. Though I have read that they can come down by 6 months? Not sure as I am a new doggy person and very new at owning male animals lol

I was just wondering if anyone has been through this and what kinds of things I can expect and a general pricing of the surgery since I have already been told it will be a more complicated procedure because they will have to "search" for the undescended testicles. lol Just looking to see what I am getting into.

I guess I want a more personal experience as all the info from the net I can find just states it will be a more complicated thing and that it will turn cancerous if left alone. I fully had intended to get him neutured anyway so its not an issue of not wanting to. Just looking at whats next lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Yes, the surgery was more complicated for Jerry--two incisions. He recovered just fine.
Nothing wrong with checking pricing among several Vets that you trust.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

If he were mine I'd wait until he was 6 months to have him neutered and then leave it up to vet to do what was best. It's not uncommon and even if surgery is a little more complicated it, it's worth going ahead with.

x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Their testicles are usually down by 6 months if they are going to come down. The Cryptorchid surgery price is more comparable to a spay price. It is really 2 separate procedures that they go through at one time. One will be the regular neuter, the other will be an incision along side the penis where they go into the abdomen to locate the other testicle. Many times it's right there at the surface where they can easily get to it. It cost me about $400/500 dollars for Chance's Cryptorchid surgery.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I would defo wait until he was at least 6 months. Rocky had this and I neutered him at 1yr.
One insicion was in the normal place the other was on the side of his belly next to his penis. As it started healing the stitches started pulling a but and this insicion got a bit infected, the regular place healed really well.
He got a course of anti-biotics and he was just fine.
It is a slightly more complicated surgery as they have to find the testicle.
It cost me £15o and that was with 4 baby teeth extracted as well.
Rocky generally recovered well from it.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper had the same issue. 1 up and 1 down....we neutered 
him @ 6 months and he had 2 small incisions but everything
went fine.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg wow, I am not liking those prices lol This dog is going to be the death of my already empty wallet due to hubby being layed off and not able to find a job since June. All of the vet bills for his broken leg and vacc shots and pain meds, antibiotics, X rays, rechecks, heartworm/flea prevenative meds, have all come out of savings lol plus the regular mortgage/bills/grocerys etc lol

A few of you said to wait til he's 6 months to neuter him? How come 6 months? lol I thought it was best done before 6 months before he starts marking/spraying? Is it because the older he is the better he will do for the surgery? I am getting concerned for my poor baby :-( He is so small to go through all this :-( Poor lil monkey is only 3.5 pounds

She said one she thought she could feel but he other she could only guess where it is lol great. I guess I will have to talk with her more about it at his next appointment. Its one thing after another isn't it lol. Thanks everyone for the advice, I appreciate hearing all I can about it. This is a great bunch I have found


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Zeth was neutered at 6 months as well. He had one up and one down. Two incisions and he healed fine. The total cost for his surgery was $325.00 and he came home with no pain meds. The surgery didn't slow him down one bit and never acted like he was in pain either. The worst part of the whole surgery was making sure he didn't chew on his stitches.


----------

